# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Si ta largoj ngjyrën e errët rreth syve?

## fighterme

Keni dikush njjohuri se si mund te largohet ngjyra e zeze rreth syve se cilat mund te jen shkaqet e saj?

----------


## Endless

ha mire, pi fli mire, dhe mos i bjere shume me dore lol

----------


## Force-Intruder

lol... nqs keto nuk funksionojne perdor make up ose photoshop

----------


## loneeagle

> Keni dikush njjohuri se si mund te largohet ngjyra e zeze rreth syve se cilat mund te jen shkaqet e saj?


concealer provo blu-ray HD

----------


## Boy

Mos u mer me me Boks, s'boka per ty.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dardani8

Dy gjera mund te jene  shkaktare nje veshket, dy mund te  kesh  problem me unazat e kurrizit.

----------


## fighterme

Jam natyre qe lexoj shume dhe nuk dal shume ne natyre. Mund te jete kjo arsyeja?

----------


## Brari

shko ne doktor o fif..

pse nuk del ne natyr ti.. or cun..

ne mosh tende un rrija 20 ore ne dit perjashta..

----------


## benseven11

Duhet perdorur kombinim vitamin K and retinol,ose vaj bajamesh brenda syve.Mund te perdoret edhe Niacinamide qe i jep lekures se erret ngjyre te celur.
Ngjyra e erret shkaktohet edhe nga teprica e vitamines A ne trup. 
Mund te aplikohet leng limoni ne lekuren e erret 2 here ne dite.
Ka edhe metoda te tjera jo shume praktike me perzierje limon, slice kastravec mbi sy,patate,material nenexhik dhe leng ananasi.
Nje shkak  eshte edhe te fjeturit shume vone ne darke dhe te fjeturit pak ore.
Ka kremra ne shitje qe reduktojne ngjyren e erret,por nuk e zhdukin.
Duhet perdoresh shume uje 8 gota ne dite,ose perdor shalqi qe eshte
pastrues ideal per veshkat.
==
---
 Mu kujtua nje barcalete me syte.
 Nje grua shkon te doktori se kishte probleme me qeska nen sy.
 I pa doktori dhe i thote sherohen ato po kjo kerkon te behet
 ne disa seanca.Do fillohet me disa lloj kremrash,kerkon 2 -3 jave kohe.
 Jo Jo i thote ajo,cfar kremrash ore,e dua menjehere une,ndonje
 inxheksion me pelqen dhe qeskat te zhduken menjehere.
 Eshte nje metode i thote doktori me injeksion por ska garanci,
 eshte me rrezik,mund te jape komplikacione me pas,nqs do ta provosh,firmos kete dokumentin.
 Ajo firmos,doktori i ben dy gjilpera te qeskat.
 Qeskat u zhduken dhe doktori i jep pasqyren asaj.Qeskat ishin zhdukur.
 Kaluan 3-4 dite dhe zonja kthehet te doktori e alarmuar.
 Doktor prape kane dale keto qeskat,i thote ajo,e shikon sa te medhaja jane?
 Doktori i shef dhe i thote,vete e kerkove,ato nuk jane qeska moj,
 ato jane Cica,lol.

----------


## Labiiiii

> ..
> 
> ne mosh tende un rrija 20 ore ne dit perjashta..


Ti ke ndenjur nga halli sepse ishte spiun i PPSH-se

----------


## Labiiiii

me qe ra fjala po pucrat nga surati si ti largojme

----------


## angmokio

> Keni dikush njjohuri se si mund te largohet ngjyra e zeze rreth syve se cilat mund te jen shkaqet e saj?



Komando gjumin, flij me rregull per nje fare kohe dhe do vesh re ndryshim. 
Kur te lahesh perdor sapun per fytyren , zgjidh nje lloj sapuni qe ka perberje te larte sodiumi. Do shikosh ndryshime.

----------


## MARGUS

> Keni dikush njjohuri se si mund te largohet ngjyra e zeze rreth syve se cilat mund te jen shkaqet e saj?


mos pi duhan!!!

----------


## benseven11

Per syte e skuqur,syte e acaruar qe kruhen,rrathe te zinj nen sy,qeska te fryra nen sy
 dhe pucrra lexo me poshte produktet qe perdoren.
Per zonen e erret poshte syve
perdoret Garnier Skin Renew Anti-Dark Circle Eye Roller
Ky produkt ka nje top te lengshem me solucion
ne siperfaqe. Topi rrotullohet dhe ferkohet zona e erret poshte syve.Lekura merr lengun nga topi qe rrotullohet.Shume i lehte ne perdorim dhe efektiv.http://www.amazon.com/Garnier-Anti-D...5097991&sr=1-1
==
Per zona te zeza poshte syve dhe qeska te fryra poshte syve perdoret Revagin
http://www.amazon.com/Revagin-Nouris...3&sr=1-1-fkmr0
ose 
http://www.amazon.com/Anti-aging-Eye...5098813&sr=1-1
===
Per syte e kuqe brenda dhe kruarje te syve
Perdoret Naphcon A
leshon 1 ose 2 pika leng ne syrin e skuqur,
 4 here ne dite
http://www.amazon.com/Naphcon-Allerg...sr=1-1-catcorr
Nuk duhet perdoret nga femije nen 6 vjec
dhe persona me probleme si
Tension i larte ne gjak
Glaucoma
Probleme me zemren
Veshtirsi ne urinim
 Duhet nderpritet perdorimi nqs shkakton
1.Ndryshim ne shikim
2.Lengu ndryshon ngjyren duke marre nuance gri
ne te bardhe
3.Dhimbje ne sy dhe shiko doktorin
Perdorimi i tepert shkakton skuqje me shume te syve.
Nqs perdor lente kontakti,lentet duhen hiqen para perdorimit te lengut.
Mbahet larg femijeve,shume helmues nqs merret ne goje,shkakton koma dhe ulje te temperatures
ne trup.
Para se ta blesh lexo kete:
http://www.drugs.com/pro/naphcon-a.html
ose mund te perdoret
Opcon A
http://www.amazon.com/Allergy-2-Coun...5097793&sr=1-1
====
Per pucrra ne lekure
OXY spot treatment
Oxy vanishing, produkt shume i mire
http://www.amazon.com/OXY-Vanishing-...099389&sr=1-25
Kete e kam perdorur vete ne dy raste
E zhduk pucren e shfaqur ne 1-2 dite.
Eshte krem i bardhe,vendos vetem nje pike krem te bardhe madhesi sa kokerr orizi mbi pucer qe ta mbuloje pucren dhe ajo e zhduk pucren.
ose mund te perdoren
Neutrogena on the spot Acne treatment.
http://www.amazon.com/Neutrogena--Sp...5099772&sr=1-4
Per pastrim te thelle te lekures ne fytyre
Neutrogena deep cleanser,pastron poret e lekures e ben lekuren xixe.
Kur lahesh ne mengjez ferkon  fytyren me kete.
Eshte shume e mire e perdor vete.Krem i bardhe pa permbajtje vaji.
http://www.amazon.com/Neutrogena-Oil.../dp/B000052ZB5

----------


## herz

Pershendetje
Ne vendet e zhvilluara diagnoza per semundjet dhe ilacet i japin doktorret pasi pacienti ka bere analizat;nuk e di ku ju jetoni por kam frike se kudo te jesh duhet te besh analizat dhe te keshillohesh me mjekun dhe pergjigjet smund ti gjesh ne forum ,me vjen shume keq ne qofte se ke nje problem te tille dhe smund te ndihmoj dot

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Qeskat poshtë syve? Në Kore janë në modë*

KORE-Qeskat poshtë syve janë makth i shumë grave, që bëjnë çmos për ti eliminuar ato ose për ti fshehur. Por me sa duket kjo është një çështje shije dhe mode, sepse në Kore shumë gra të bëjë gjithçka për ti krijuar. Praktika quhet "*Aegyo Sal*".

Natyrisht nuk është fjala për ato qeskat e zeza të krijuara nga lodhja e stresi por për një enjtje të lehtë të qepallave që gjithësesi femrat perëndimore do përpiqeshin ti fshihnin me çdo mënyrë, ndërsa në këtë rast lindin trajtime të veçanta bukurie për ti krijuar ato. Gratë koreane mendojnë se kjo fryrje jap një pamje më rinore në fytyrë dhe më të gëzuar

(a.n/BalkanWeb)

http://www.balkanweb.com/metropol/26...de-197190.html

----------


## Prudence

Dmth jane ne mode,por sjane ato te zezat, por thjesht enjtje....amam xhuxhu na knaqe

Ato qeskat e zeza ta shpifin si tek burrat dhe te grate, ndersa kur je enjtur pak pas gjumit, vertet dukesh me mire....po jane gjojna  te  ndryshme vec  :buzeqeshje:

----------

